# cheap android tablet for 6D ??



## Malte_P (Apr 12, 2013)

i want to buy a cheap android tablet for my 6D.
7 inch would be fine, not bigger.
8-16gb should be enough, i don´t need to store much on it.

this tablet goes into my backpack and i will use this tablet *only* with my 6D & WIFI.

so a good strong WIFI connection and a nice display is all i need.
speed should be decent for using the eos remote app.

any advice what to buy?

is the nexus7 the best option?
or is there a cheaper alternative for me?


----------



## Welendlenses (Apr 12, 2013)

I would say for smoother operation go with the iPad Mini. I haven't tried the Nexus 7 but no Android tablet I've tried operates as smoothly as my Mini. During a shoot I think quickness would help for time-related things, especially showing pics to the subject/client. Mine works great with the 6D.

Making it a dedicated device sounds like a nice idea...switching WiFi networks sucks, though iOS does it better than a laptop.


----------



## Inspiron41 (Apr 12, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> i want to buy a cheap android tablet for my 6D.
> 7 inch would be fine, not bigger.
> 8-16gb should be enough, i don´t need to store much on it.
> 
> ...



nexus 7 is pretty good in terms of price and performance and it'll be hard to beat until they announce the second line to the nexus 7 in july. similar pricing option, with a higher resolution and fastest CPU from Snapdragon.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 16, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> i want to buy a cheap android tablet for my 6D.
> 7 inch would be fine, not bigger.
> 8-16gb should be enough, i don´t need to store much on it.
> 
> ...



i just bought a quad core Ainol venus 7" 16GB $129 it also has a micro sd slot which i am using with a 64GB card

from here
arrived in a week

http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Ainol-Novo-7-Venus-Quad-Core-ATM7029-7-Inch-IPS-Android-4_1-16GB-Tablet-p-61755.html

i also upgraded it to the latest stable firmware and its been working great so far
brilliant IPS high res screen

oh they also only have white left in stock


----------



## YeahLindsey (Apr 16, 2013)

You might be able to pick up a Kinde Fire. 

Would likely need to side load the EOS Remote app, and would want to confirm the model supports the app . . .

But given the limited purpose, it could work beautifully and they are cheap. 

I think the refurbished models may have even hit $80 shipped a couple weeks back. 

Quick search turned up these refurbs on eBay:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Amazon-Kindle-Fire-eReader-8GB-Wi-Fi-7in-Black-Full-Color-Multi-Touch-Book/140954267394?customid=055VWqZdEeKwvaYqsUvgHA0_g8aW3_0_0_0&pub=5574652453&afepn=5337259887&campid=5337259887&pt=US_Tablets&hash=item20d1876f02&afepn=5337259887

Folks have a lot of different reactions to refurbs, obviously. 

I've had great luck with a number of refurbished products from multiple companies (not this one, of course).

After all this, +1 for an iPad Mini.


----------



## OKO-SAN (Apr 16, 2013)

http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Ainol-Novo-7-Venus-Quad-Core-ATM7029-7-Inch-IPS-Android-4_1-16GB-Tablet-p-61755.html



[/quote] To WICKIDWOMBAT WOT (website reputation rating tool Web of Trust) reliability ratings the seller - very bad!


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 17, 2013)

OKO-SAN said:


> http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-Ainol-Novo-7-Venus-Quad-Core-ATM7029-7-Inch-IPS-Android-4_1-16GB-Tablet-p-61755.html


 To WICKIDWOMBAT WOT (website reputation rating tool Web of Trust) reliability ratings the seller - very bad!
[/quote]

dunno about that but i've actually bought tons of stuff from them and its all arrived quickly and been exactly as described they have an ebay store too. 

for $129 these tablets are seriously good, they have got a bit panned in revies by 3D gamers for being slower than older models but for non 3D gaming applications they are faster and have longer battery life. for the OP purpose this is the best the screens are awesome. sure not a retina display but not bad, very clear and sharp and significantly cheaper than an ipad also having the ability to use micro SD cards is something the ipads still cant do...


----------



## OKO-SAN (Apr 17, 2013)

$129- good. Look Whois Record. 43 changes IP ... More information http://whois.domaintools.com/banggood.com You are lucky!


----------



## siegsAR (Apr 17, 2013)

I haven't read its reviews yet but Pipo Smart S3's specs looks good.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 17, 2013)

OKO-SAN said:


> $129- good. Look Whois Record. 43 changes IP ... More information http://whois.domaintools.com/banggood.com You are lucky!



I've bought 2 ainol tablets off these other guys too
http://www.ainolstore.com/

however I would not recommend them based on their REALLY bad customer service
similar price, service from banggood was much better, i wont buy from ainolstore again

there are other sellers of these tabs

doesnt matter where you get it fact is for $129 the venus tabs are seriously good
also chainfire dslr controller works on them too (only with older cameras at the moment though)


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 27, 2013)

Malte_P said:


> i want to buy a cheap android tablet for my 6D.
> 7 inch would be fine, not bigger.
> 8-16gb should be enough, i don´t need to store much on it.
> 
> ...



Hi I am using a Samsung Galaxy Tab2 7" tablet, I use Chainfire DSLR Controller with mine on an EOS 7D I have no issues with the way these are working together and the extra real estate of the screen is great for live view focus, plus all the other things it does especially for video like smooth focus pull, without the creaking of fingers on the lens. 
I don't know whether the DSLR Controller app will connect wirelessly, not available on 7D. 
Be warned, if you might want to use DSLR Controller don't get an iOS device as they are too hogtied even when jail broken to be able to connect VIA CABLE to a DSLR and take controll, not supported in hardware! I do use my iPad 1 64Gb for importing photo's via cable, so I know they do that well enough. 

Cheers and good shooting with whatever you go for..Graham.


----------



## AdamJ (May 6, 2013)

I have a Nexus 7 32GB and I'm very happy with it - very good value for a high quality, fast, well specced tablet. I have a long train commute to work every day so I watch movies on it mostly but I'll use it for remote camera control when I get a body that supports it.


----------

